# cdcovers.cc



## punx777 (Sep 16, 2005)

This site wont load, i have ran ping tests and did a trace route and everything looks fine, and i have talked to several people and they say the sight is up and fine. i have tried about 20 proxies and all of them SUCK i cant get anywhere when im running off a proxy. Anyway, here is my ping of cdcovers.cc, fallowed by the route trace.


Pinging cdcovers.cc [212.199.125.54] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 212.199.125.54: bytes=32 time=264ms TTL=52
Reply from 212.199.125.54: bytes=32 time=261ms TTL=52
Reply from 212.199.125.54: bytes=32 time=262ms TTL=52
Reply from 212.199.125.54: bytes=32 time=262ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 212.199.125.54:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 261ms, Maximum = 264ms, Average = 262ms







Tracing route to cdcovers.cc [212.199.125.54]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 19 ms 19 ms 19 ms 65-73-89-1.bras01.kea.ne.frontiernet.net [65.73.
89.1]
2 20 ms 19 ms 46 ms 65-73-89-1.bras01.kea.ne.frontiernet.net [65.73.
89.1]
3 189 ms 43 ms 40 ms 216.190.37.37
4 38 ms 39 ms 50 ms so-4-0-0--0.cr01.slkc.eli.net [207.173.115.249]

5 48 ms 44 ms 43 ms so-7-0-0--0.cr02.slkc.eli.net [207.173.115.242]

6 185 ms 61 ms 158 ms p9-0.cr01.bois.eli.net [207.173.114.65]
7 53 ms 58 ms 50 ms srp3-0.cr02.bois.eli.net [208.186.20.178]
8 89 ms 65 ms 62 ms p9-0.cr01.ptld.eli.net [207.173.115.37]
9 60 ms 162 ms 214 ms so-0-0-0--0.cr01.tkwl.eli.net [207.173.115.161]

10 89 ms 63 ms 66 ms so-0-0-0--0.er01.sttl.eli.net [207.173.114.2]
11 62 ms 72 ms 80 ms ge3-0.cr02.sea01.pccwbtn.net [198.32.180.13]
12 282 ms 268 ms 274 ms goldenlines.pos3-1.ar03.ldn01.pccwbtn.net [63.21
8.13.62]
13 288 ms 292 ms 301 ms 80.179.229.2.static.012.net.il [80.179.229.2]
14 286 ms 295 ms 417 ms 80.179.229.2.static.012.net.il [80.179.229.2]
15 271 ms 270 ms 335 ms ns3.cdcovers.cc [212.199.125.54]

Trace complete.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What's the reason for trying to redirect through a proxy? I have no trouble going directly to www.cdcovers.cc


----------



## punx777 (Sep 16, 2005)

the site wont load! all i get is a white screen and the cdcovers logo to the left of my adress bar.

i actaully did get to connect once through a proxy, but that was literally a one-time thing, now all the proxies i try dont work.

Edit: fergot to mention, i use firefox by default, and just out of curiosity i tried IE and i get the infamous 404.

i have tried acessing it from another computer on my network and it doesnt work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Without knowing anything about your network, it's hard to say. Once again, why the proxy? This is a likely cause of the issue...


----------

